# Nursing Schools in Angeles City



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello,
We have a niece that wants to transfer from her school in Leyte to a school in Angeles City. Can anyone recommend a school? We heard there's one on the old Clark AB but can't find it online.

Thanks!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

We're now hearing that AUF (Angeles University Foundation) has a great reputation. Any experiences?


----------



## joneeboy (Jul 29, 2013)

*Angeles Nursing Schools*

There are 3 schools of nursing in Angeles City.
*One is Angeles University Foundation*. Nursing board exam 1st time pass rate is claimed as 91%, which is the highest out of 56 nursing schools in Central Luzon. BA nursing is a 4 year course. The fees are quite high. P43,000 per semester,2 semesters a year, about P345,000 at present for the whole course, but that won't cover everything, and can change at any time. However, since AU has its own hospital, there is at least an opportunity for students to get some practical experience. (But its not free!).
You may have missed application for AY 2014/2015, because the last day is today 16th May. Though they might accept a late application, as like most private education establishments, they are hungry for money. 
Here are some of the conditions for transferees.
Admission Requirements - Transferees: 
_1. A Student-transferee is permitted to take the AUFCAT after presentation of the photocopy of his transcript of records or certified true copy of grades or it's equivalent, and his transfer credential (if already available). The Dean authenticates/verifies the photocopy against the original copy.

A. Must have at least a general weighted average (GWA) of 85% with no failing grade, dropped or incomplete rating/s during the previous semester. A Student-transferee who does not meet the minimum GWA requirement may still be permitted to take the AUFCAT upon the recommendation of the Dean based on her evaluation of the student's aptitude and attitude._

There are other requirements covering the usual things for students.

*Next is Holy Angel University*, which is listed as 3rd in Luzon, 1st time pass rate of 77%. Fees P34,000 per semester, so around P275,000 for the 4 years. 
Applications are open until 30th May. Conditions are similar to AUF.

*Third is Republic Central College*, but forget it. Its cheap, but the pass rate is only 21%
If there is no place at AUF, there is always Manila. A friend of mine who lives in Angeles city has his daughter at the *University of Philippines School of Nursing *in Manila.,,, considered by most to be the best. 100% pass rate. She boards in Manila during the week, and goes home at weekends. It is a public university so fees are lower. P20,000 per semester, so around P160,000.for the 4 years. Unfortunately UP is already closed to admissions for AY 2014/2015.

There are several other university schools of nursing in Manila with pass rates in the high 90s% but unfortunately. like UP, most are already closed for AY 2014/2015. There are also a lot of poor schools in Manila.
Hope this is of some use to you. Food for thought at least.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Many thanks! My first thought was UP but figured it'd be alot more expensive than that. Been on all the school websites but none lists tuition like US universities do.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Many thanks! My first thought was UP but figured it'd be alot more expensive than that. Been on all the school websites but none lists tuition like US universities do.


She would have to have very good high school grades and also do very well in the UPCAT exam to attend UP.

The highest you would pay per semester at UP is 30,000php. If she is from a low income family there are scholarships available. 

My two oldest child attended UP and the youngest is currently in her second year.
The best uni/college for medicine is UST.


----------



## joneeboy (Jul 29, 2013)

*Philippines Nurse schools*



magsasaja said:


> She would have to have very good high school grades and also do very well in the UPCAT exam to attend UP.
> 
> The highest you would pay per semester at UP is 30,000php. If she is from a low income family there are scholarships available.
> 
> ...


UST top? Not quite. Excellent, good, but no cigar. Top would be UP again. 2013 results for the Physician Licensure Examination, UST 99.53% Pass rate, just pipped by UP 100% pass, PLM 100%, and Ateneo 100%.

PLM is good, and being a public school is dirt cheap for anyone lucky enough to get in.

Good luck to your daughter. she is in the best school. Hope she does well and gets herself a good job after passing the board exams.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

joneeboy said:


> UST top? Not quite. Excellent, good, but no cigar. Top would be UP again. 2013 results for the Physician Licensure Examination, UST 99.53% Pass rate, just pipped by UP 100% pass, PLM 100%, and Ateneo 100%.
> 
> PLM is good, and being a public school is dirt cheap for anyone lucky enough to get in.
> 
> Good luck to your daughter. she is in the best school. Hope she does well and gets herself a good job after passing the board exams.


I always thought it was UST, as i always here how good the medicine courses are at the university.
Thanks for your kind words. My daughter is doing chemical engineering at UP. Her older brothers both graduated from UP and didnt have to look abroad to find a decent job. Not bad considering there dad left school in the UK at 15!


----------

